# صلاة



## fauzi (17 ديسمبر 2010)

صلاة

1 - صلاة: نشكرك يا الله من أجل انتهاء هذا العام بكل ما فيه من خيرات أو شرور أو ضعفات .. كما نشكرك لأنك في جميع ظروفنا لم تتركنا . كما نثق في محبتك أنك ستكون معنا أيضاً من أول السنة الجديدة إلى آخرها ... ولك كل المجد.

2 - صلاة: اعترف أمامك يا الله بضعفي وعجزي عن إتمام مشورتك أشكرك من أجل صبرك وطول أناتك معي حتى تأخذ بيدي من جديد وتقيمني ... أنت نوري وخلاصي فممن أخاف .

3 – صلاة : اللهم أعطني المقدرة لرؤية أعمالك في حياتي بأكثر وضوح وجلاء. وأكون قادراً أيضاً أن أظهرها أمام الآخرين .. حتى يروا أعمالك ويتأملوا في مخلوقاتك ويمجدونك آمين .

4 - صلاة: يا رب ساعدني لكي أحب الكل وأهتم بالشركة مع المؤمنين .


5 – صلاة : أشكرك اللهم يا من أحببتنا نحن الخطاة . ساعدني يا رب حتى أقدم شيئاً من هذه المحبة إلى من يحتاج إليها اليوم آمين .

6 - يا رب ، ساعدني على أن أعمل الأعمال التي تظهر أنني قد رجعت عن طريق خطاياي .

7 – صلاة : اللهم أنت تعرف مقدار المسئولية وثقلها على خدامك .. إنهم مطالبون بتقويم أسرهم وخدمتهم .. بدونك يا لله لا يستطيعون شيئاً .. أعنهم يا الله في خدمتهم وبارك بنيهم وذويهم وأقبل صلاتنا من أجلهم آمين .

8 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك يا من تعرف احتياجاتنا وسؤالنا حتى قبل أن نطلب . أشكرك لأنك منحتني الحب والحرية اللتين بهما أستطيع أن أسأل في كل ثقة ومحبة من جودك . دربني يا رب على أعمال البر والرحمة ، وأن أكون محباً للآخرين لا بالكلام فقط ولكن بالعمل والحق آمين .

9 – صلاة : أشكرك يا ربي يسوع المسيح من أجل بشارة الإنجيل المفرحة . أرجوك أن تساعدني على أن أتجاوب معها .

10 – صلاة : أشكرك يا رب من أجل عظيم جلالك وقوتك العاملة فيّ . إنها تمنحني الثقة وتزيل عني كل خوف وكل ضعف . اجعلني دائماً أرضيك بحياتي وسيرتي كل أيام حياتي آمين .

11 – صلاة : ساعدني يا رب على أن آتي إليك بأفكاري وتصرفاتي ، جدد ذهني لكي تكون أفكاري عنك أفكار صحيحة تتوافق مع شخصك العظيم .

12 – صلاة : نشكرك يا الله من أجل محبتك التي لا تقاس ولا تحد. اجعلني أن أستمد منها القوة اليوم وغداً .. وكل يوم آمين .

13 – صلاة : اللهم الكائن في وسطنا في كل زمان ومكان . أعنا يا الله على أن نكتشف وجودك في حياتنا حتى في أحلك ساعات إحباطنا ويأسنا .

14 – صلاة : مجداً لك أيها الرب يسوع المسيح من أجل رغبتك الدائمة في شفائنا ، ومن أجل عمل الفداء الذي قمت به على الصليب لكي تقربنا إلى الله .

15 – صلاة : أشكرك يا رب يا من أعطيت حبك وخلاصك للجميع ... أملأني يا رب من هذا الحب حتى ما أشاركه مع كثيرين أيضاً في اسمك المبارك .

16 – صلاة : أبونا السماوي نشكرك لأنك تختار بسطاء الناس من اجل إتمام أعمال عظيمة . لان الغير مستطاع لدى الناس هو مستطاع لديك . ونستطيع أن نشارك بولس الرسول في قوله «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح يسوع الذي يقويني» .

17 - صلاة : نرجوك أيها السيد الرب أن تستمر في عملية تجديد حياتنا لمجد اسمك .

18 – صلاة : اللهم أني أشكرك لأنك أزلت جميع الحواجز التي تفصلنا عنك ... لقد دعوتنا أبناء وأحباء .. وأزلت الحواجز بين البشر وبعضهم .. أنك تدعو جميع الشعوب ، الكبير والصغير .. الكل ينادونك بالقول : أبانا الذي في السماوات .. لك كل مجد وإكرام من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين .

19 – صلاة : إنني بدونك يا الله لست شيئاً .. أنت يا الله صاحب النعم ومعطي الحياة .. ساعدني لكي أسير دائماً في طاعتك في محبة واتضاع وخدمة جميع الناس .. آمين .

20 – صلاة : افتح عيني يا رب حتى أراك ، وافتح أذني كل أسمعك ، وافتح قلبي لكي أتبعك إلى المنتهى .

21 - صلاة : يا رب أشكرك لأنك طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة ، تقبل الخطاة وتحب رجوعهم إليك .. اعترف أمامك يا رب بذنبي وخطيتي طالباً أن تمحوها بدمك الغالي الكريم .. لك كل المجد آمين .

22 - صلاة : أرجوك أن تسامحني يا إلهي من أجل المرات التي انشغل فيها بالعمل حتى أهمل صلتي بك .

23 – صلاة : اللهم اجعلني أن أكون معك كل أيام حياتي .. لا تسمح لحيل الشيطان أن تبعدني عنك .. اجعلني دائماً أسير في نورك حتى لا أعثر آمين .

24 – صلاة : إلهنا الصالح القدوس أرشدنا بروحك القدوس حتى نتأكد تماماً أننا نعمل ما تريدنا أنت أن نعمله ... وليس ما نريد نحن أن نحققه من أجل ذواتنا .

25 – صلاة : أحمدك أيها السيد الرب من أجل عظمة قوتك وتواضعك العظيم الذي يفوق الإدراك .

26 – صلاة : نطلب إليك يا الله من أجل رعاتنا وقادتنا أن تمنحهم الحكمة والتدبير الحسن وألا يتكلوا على ذواتهم أو حكمتهم البشرية بل في كل أمورهم يلجأون إليك من أجل القوة والمعونة .

27 - صلاة : يا رب يسوع إننا نصلي أن تتولى رعاية الكنيسة وخدامها ، ليكونوا رعاة حقيقيين ، قادرين على إعداد الطريق ، وتمهيده ويكونوا أكفاء لتوصيل نور إنجيلك إلى أركان الأرض .. أنت وحدك القادر أن ترسل فعلة لحصادك الكثير .. لك كل المجد إلى الأبد آمين .

28 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك أنت هو حصننا ورجاؤنا .. ان لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحارس... أعنا يا الله حتى لا نعتمد على ذراع البشر لسلامة أمننا. وامنحنا يا الله القوة حتى نعمل الأعمال التي ترضيك وأن تستمتع بحصون الإيمان التي في قربك ، لك كل المجد والإكرام آمين .

29 - صلاة : ربي يسوع أعطني الإيمان لكي أصلي بأمانة – عالماً أنه لا يوجد إنسان بعيد عن مدى سلطانك ومحبتك .

30 - صلاة : ربي يسوع ، أعطني الشجاعة حتى لا أدفن إيماني بل أن أشارك الآخرين فيه .

31 – صلاة : أيها السيد الرب ، أحفظني حساساً لسماع صوتك حتى أستطيع أن أميز صوتك وأكون مطيعاً لمشيئتك .  تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع .. دربني لكي أعرف صوتك فأتمم مشيئتك في حياتي وخدمتي .

32 - صلاة : يا رب أشكرك لأن مراحمك وعطاياك لا يشتريها مال ولا يستحوذ عليها سلطان .. كما هي ليست مجالاً للمساومة .. عطاياك هي لمن ينسحق أمامك في طلبها .. لمن ينسى مركزه وأمواله ويتذكر أولاً الحب الذي لك في قلوبنا آمين .

33 - صلاة : إلهنا المبارك القدوس خالق السماء والأرض بكلمة قدرتك أنت هو صخر الدهور ورجاء الأمم ... اجعلني دائماً في يمينك حتى يسود حياتي الأمن والفرح والسلام آمين .

34 - صلاة : يا رب يسوع نحن نصلي لكي تلهم القادة والحكام الحكمة والعدل ، وأن ترفع الظلم والمعاناة عن الذين كانوا ضحية الحكام المفسدين .. وأن تولي يا الله هذه المناصب الكبرى لمن يستحقونها ، من أصحاب الضمائر والقلوب الرحيمة ، لأنك أنت رؤوف ورحيم آمين .

35 - صلاة : يا رب ساعدني لكي لا أخور ولا أنهار أمام قسوة الظروف وتهديدات الأعداء ، بل دعني أتمسك بك حتى النهاية .

36 -  صلاة : نشكرك يا الله لأنك دائماً معنا وترعانا . كما نشكرك لأنك في أوقات بعدنا عنك فإنك لم تهملنا بل تصبر علينا وتعطينا ما نطلب . أجعلنا أيضاً يا رب أن نتعلم أن صبرك وطول أناتك علينا إنما يقودنا إلى التوبة الحقيقية في اسمك القدوس .

37 – صلاة  أيها السيد الرب ، ليحرّك فيّ روحك الرغبة في الصلاة ، والقوة للاستمرار في الصلاة بانتظام ومثابرة .

38 - صلاة : نشكرك يا رب من أجل كلمتك ومن أجل تأثيرها على حياة الأفراد والأمة . ساعد يا رب كل من يساهمون في ترجمة كلمتك في العالم كله .


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2010)

39 - نشكرك يا الله لأنك تنظر إلى القلب . تختار الودعاء والبسطاء من أجل تتميم عملك فينا ، أعنا يا الله حتى نكون أداة نافعة في خدمتك وتملأنا بروحك القدوس فنحيا .

40 - صلاة: علمني يا رب كيف أتعلم من الجميع ، من الكبير ومن الصغير . اجعلني أن أتعلم منك الاتضاع والحب للجميع فليس هناك أعظم من أن أكون خادماً للآخرين . اجعلنا أن نكون معلمين بالسيرة الحسنة والقدوة وليس بالكلمات وحدها . أن نتعلم منك أنت أيها المعلم الصالح. آمين .

41 – صلاة : اللهم أعني حتى ما أضع الأمور في موضعها الحقيقي السليم . إني أسلمك قلبي وفكري لأن منه مخارج الحياة .. أنت الذي أسمعتني صوتك الحنون : «يا ابني أعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي ..».( امثال 23 : 26) .

42 – صلاة : نشكرك يا الله من أجل أنك أتيت من أجل خلاص جميع البشر . أجعل البشارة والأخبار المفرحة تصل إلى كل الذين لم يسمعوا عنها فنكون جميعاً رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد الرب يسوع المسيح .

43 - صلاة: أيها الآب السماوي ساعدني على طاعتك بأن أكون مقدساً ومحباً مثلك .

44 – صلاة : يا أبونا السماوي نشكرك لأنك أنت وحدك القادر أن تحفظنا غير عاثرين وتوقفنا أمام مجدك بلا عيب. أعنا لنعمل ما يرضيك آمين .

45 – صلاة : كل شيء يا الله عملته من أجل تعليمنا. أشكرك من أجل مراحمك ورأفاتك علينا وعملك الواضح في حياتنا. أعنا يا رب حتى لا نتفاخر ونتظاهر أمام الناس من أجل عطاياك ومعجزاتك .

46 - يا رب ساعدنا لكي نقتدي بقدوتك ،	متعلميـن ممـا رسمتـه بسيرتـك ؛
إذ قد غمرت الجميع يا رب بمحبتك ،	معطياً كل امرئ نصيبه من مودتك .

47 - صلاة : نشكرك يا رب من أجل هؤلاء المهتمين بالإصلاح عن طريق النشر أو التعليم امنحهم نعمة الإقناع وامنح شعبك الأذن الصاغية والقلب التائب آمين .

48 – صلاة : اللهم أعطنا عيوناً تبصر نورك وأعمالك المجيدة معنا، وأعطنا آذاناً صاغية حتى ما نسمع تعاليمك ونعمل بها آمين .

49 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ساعدني على أن أتبعك في إثر خطواتك طول أيام حياتي .

50 - صلاة: اللهم إني لست من رجل السلطة أو الحكم ، ومع هذا أحتاج إلى معونتك أن تعطيني روح الحكمة ورح الاستقامة . كما أطلب من أجل جميع الذين هم في السلطة أن يحكموا بالعدل والاستقامة آمين .

51 – صلاة : أشكرك يا لله من أجل أحكامك العادلة. أحكم لي يا رب حسب كثرة رحمتك لأنك غفور ورحيم آمين .

52 – صلاة : نصلي إليك يا الله أن تؤيد خدامك والعاملين في الكنيسة بإرشاد روحك القدوس . كما نطلب أن ترشد المسئولين في الكنيسة حتى يهتموا بالبحث وتنمية المواهب والقدرات التي قد لا تكون ظاهرة أو معروفة عند مخدوميها. أعنّي حتى أستطيع أن أقدم ولو قسط بسيط من هذه الخدمات آمين .

53 – صلاة : اللهم أعني إذا ما ابتعدت عن طاعتك ، أنقذني من عنادي وضعفي .. عرفني طريقك وأبعد عني روح الارتداد والكبرياء .. أنت معيني ومخلصي إلى الأبد آمين .

54 – صلاة : أيها السيد الرب ساعدني لكي أركز على ملكوتك الآن وألا أهتم بالأشياء التي لن تعني سوى القليل في الأبدية .

55 – صلاة : إننا نفرح يا رب يسوع ونتهلل لأنك أنت فينا .. أن هو قوتنا ورجاؤنا .. أنت هو باب السماء .. أحفظني في حقك ورعايتك حتى ألقاك آمين .

56 – صلاة : اللهم بارك كل علاقاتي مع الآخرين. اجعلها كلها أن تكون مقدسة فيك .

57 – صلاة : أيها السيد الرب أرجوك أن تساعدني لكي أظل مثابراً وأميناً لك طوال اليوم، وحتى نهاية العمر .

58 – صلاة : يا رب يسوع أنت رجاؤنا وحياتنا . أعنا يا الله لنكون أمناء في كل حين متمثلين بحياة هؤلاء الذين أرضوك بحياتهم وسيرتهم وإيمانهم منذ قديم الزمن آمين .

59 – صلاة : نسألك يا الله من أجل الذين يقودون الخدمة اليوم . امنحهم يا رب روح الحكمة وروح الفهم حتى ما نرى صورتك وصوتك فيهم ، أعطنا يا رب نعمة الاستماع والفهم والعمل بكل ما توصينا به آمين .

 60 – صلاة : أيها السيد الرب : عندما أخاف أعطني أن أثق بك «في يوم خوفي أنا عليك أتكل» (مز 3:56) .

61 – صلاة : يا رب أعنّي لكي يكون دفاعي من أجل الحق الذي فيك وليس من أجل تبرير الذات .. ارحمني يا رب وخلص نفسي آمين .

62 – صلاة : أنر يا رب حياتي واجعل نورك دائماً ينير سبيلي فلا أعثر أبداً ولا أسير في الظلمة فيما بعد .. ومتى ملأتني بنورك يا أبا الأنوار. اجعلني أن أكون نوراً أيضاً لكل الذين أتعامل معهم فيتذوقوا حلاوتك ويعيشوا في نورك كل أيام حياتهم آمين .

63 – صلاة : يا رب يسوع أني أطلب منك أن تجعل هؤلاء الذين لهم صورة التقوى وصورة الإيمان أن يتمثلوا بك ويعرفوك المعرفة الحقيقية أيها النور الحقيقي . آمين .

64 – صلاة : أشكرك يا رب يسوع يا من تحملت آلام الصليب من أجل خطاياي . لقد حررتني بدمك من سلطان الموت ومنحتني الحياة الأبدية .


65 - صلاة: أجعل يا رب كنائسنا أن تكون مكاناً مباركاً لوجودك معنا .. أن تكون عامرة بالبركة والمحبة والسلام . وأن تعلم بالحق وتدعو إلى تمجيد اسم الرب القدوس .

66 – تأمل : كلما تحاصرني المتاعب من كل جانب. أحفظني يا لله في سلام. «يا رب رحمتك إلى الأبد .. عن أعمال يديك لا تتخل» (مز 8:138) .

67 – صلاة : يا رب يسوع اجعلني أن أتشبه بك في معاملاتك مع الناس . أنت الذي تدعونا أبناء وتدعو الفقراء أخوة لك اقبلني يا الله حتى أكون ابناً حقيقياً لك .

68 - صلاة: نطلب من مراحمك أيها القدوس أن تعمل في القلوب وتهيئها لسماع كلمتك وكل الذين يستقبلون الكلمة بفتور أو تأثر وقتي، افتح قلوبهم وأذهانهم حتى يكونوا سامعين عاملين بالكلمة آمين.

69 – صلاة : ساعدني يا إلهي لكي أمد يد المساعدة لكل من هم في حاجة إليها ، وأن أريهم محبتك ، أياً كانوا .

70 –نشكرك يا الله لأن يدك القوية هي هي أمس واليوم ، فيها الحنو وفيها الشفاء ، كما أن كلمتك قوية وفعالة ولا ترجع فارغة .

71 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك نشكرك لأنك قادر على تغييرنا، ساعدنا لكي نسلك مسلك الرب يسوع . أرشدنا يا رب كيف نكون متميزين عن الآخرين وأعنا حتى نعيش حياة مختلفة عن حياة العالم .

72 – صلاة : أعنّي يا الله حتى أرى كل ما هو حسن وكل ما هو طيب ومسر في كل من حولي حتى أكون قادراً على تشجيع من حولي وحثهم على الصلاة من أجل الكنيسة والخدمة .

73 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك، نشكرك من أجل كل البركات والنعم التي تسبغها على كنيستك ... أنت تعلم يا الله بأن هناك الكثير من الضعفات والثغرات في خدمتنا ... أعطنا يا رب روح الحكمة وروح الثقة والثبات التي بها نحاول علاج مشاكلنا بقوة روحك القدوس ولا تتركنا لروح اليأس والفشل .

74 – صلاة : أشكرك يا الله لأنك قبلتني رغم خطاياي . أعنّي حتى أسلك في طريقك ساعدني لكي أتحرر من مغريات العالم وقيوده آمين .

75 – صلاة : اللهم أنت وحدك القادر أن تحفظني من كل ما يعمل على ابتعادي عن محبتك . أعنّي حتى أكون قدوة لغير المؤمنين ... لك كل مجد وكرامه من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين .

76 - صلاة: أشكرك يا الله لأنك رؤوف ورحيم . أشكرك لأنك تريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون . من فضلك يا رب اقبل توبتي وافتح لي باب المغفرة فأعيش في محبة وسلام مع الجميع آمين .

77 – صلاة : أشكرك يا الله لأن نعمتك كافية لكل احتياجاتي سواء كنت في حالة ألم ومعاناة أو في حالة نجاح .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 ديسمبر 2010)

امين يارب


قوزي قال:


> 39 - نشكرك يا الله لأنك تنظر إلى القلب . تختار الودعاء والبسطاء من أجل تتميم عملك فينا ، أعنا يا الله حتى نكون أداة نافعة في خدمتك وتملأنا بروحك القدوس فنحيا .
> 
> 40 - صلاة: علمني يا رب كيف أتعلم من الجميع ، من الكبير ومن الصغير . اجعلني أن أتعلم منك الاتضاع والحب للجميع فليس هناك أعظم من أن أكون خادماً للآخرين . اجعلنا أن نكون معلمين بالسيرة الحسنة والقدوة وليس بالكلمات وحدها . أن نتعلم منك أنت أيها المعلم الصالح. آمين .
> 
> ...


----------



## نادر نجيب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

48 – صلاة : اللهم أعطنا عيوناً تبصر نورك وأعمالك المجيدة معنا، وأعطنا آذاناً صاغية حتى ما نسمع تعاليمك ونعمل بها آمين .





  49 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ساعدني على أن أتبعك في إثر خطواتك طول أيام حياتي . 

50 - صلاة: اللهم إني لست من رجل السلطة أو الحكم ، ومع هذا أحتاج إلى  معونتك أن تعطيني روح الحكمة ورح الاستقامة . كما أطلب من أجل جميع الذين  هم في السلطة أن يحكموا بالعدل والاستقامة آمين . 51 – صلاة : أشكرك يا لله من أجل أحكامك العادلة. أحكم لي يا رب حسب كثرة رحمتك لأنك غفور ورحيم آمين .



ميــــرسى  يا غالى ع الكلمات والصلاة الجميلة اووى 
 ربنا يكافئك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## fauzi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

78 – صلاة : يا رب ساعدني أن أثبت نظري فيك على الدوام خاصة في وقت الظروف الصعبة. ساعدني لكي أفكر في قوتك ومعونتك وليس في قسوة الظروف وقوة الأعداء ومؤامراتهم .

79 – صلاة : اللهم أعنّي حتى تكون رؤيتي لك أكثر وضوحاً، محبتي أكثر عمقاً ، وأن أتبعك أكثر تدقيقاً يوماً بعد يوم آمين .

80 – صلاة : أيها الآب : افتح عيني لأرى أكثر وأكثر كلما قرأت كلمتك. اكشف عن عيني لأرى عجائب من شريعتك. 

81 – صلاة : أيها الرب ، أعنّي أن أجدك في أناس غير متوقعين ، وبطرق غير متوقعة آمين .

82 – صلاة : أعنّي يا الله حتى لا أستهين بأي إنسان مهما كان عمله ، ومهما كانت خدمته . أشكرك من أجل ما تعطيني من هبات وبركات سماوية .

84 – صلاة : يا رب ساعدني لكي أجعلك مركز حياتي، ولكي يتصاعد من هيكل حياتي التسبيح والتعبد لك .

85 – صلاة : أيها السيد الرب، أشكرك لأنك تفهم شكوكي، وأشكرك لأنك دائماً على استعداد لأن تسمع صلاتي عندما أضع ثقتي فيك .

86 – صلا ة : يا من اخترت الصياد لكي يكون صياداً للناس وراعياً للنفوس أملأني من روحك القدوس حتى أنادي باسمك وأبشر برسالة الخلاص في كل مكان آمين .

87 - ساعدنا يا رب لنصلي لأجل كل الذين نتقابل معهم ليعرفوك .

88 – صلاة : أعني يا رب على مواجهة الصعاب والمخاطر بشجاعة . أعطني الحكمة لأعرف متى أصمد ومتى أنسحب ، وفي كلتا الحالتين تلزمني الشجاعة .

89 – صلاة : نشكرك يا الله إذ أنك ترينا في كتابك الطريق الذي نسلكه لكي نحيا الحياة التي ترضيك؟ أجعلنا دائماً في هذا الطريق حتى لا تضل خطواتنا أو نفقد الطريق .

90 – صلاة : نشكرك يا الله من أجل نعمة الغفران التي تمنحها لنا ونعمة الشفاء . أجعلنا دائماً متقبلين لمشيئتك وطرقك في حياتنا حتى وإن بدت غريبة علينا أو غير متوقعة.

91 – صلاة : أيها الرب الإله، علمني أن أصنع ما هو حق ، وأن أثق بك .

92 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك، افتح قلبي وفكري اليوم حتى أختبر روحك القدوس في حياتي ، وليتمجد اسمك فيّ إلى دهر الدهور آمين .

93 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح أرجوك أن تساعدني اليوم على أن أخطط بحيث تكون أولوياتي هي سد احتياجات الآخرين وإسعادهم . وساعدني لكي تكون خططي بحسب ترتيبك الإلهي وألا أتحرك بدون أن أعرف مشيئتك .

94 – صلاة : أيها الرب أعني أن تكون صلتي بك قوية . اجعلني كريماً ومتسامحاً كما غفرت لي أنت .

95 - اجعلني يا رب أن أكون صادقاً دائماً معك .. صادقاً مع نفسي .. صادقاً مع إخوتي . أن أتبع البر وأترك الشر بمعونة روحك القدوس آمين .

96 – صلاة : أشكرك أيها الرب يسوع المسيح لإرسالك الروح القدس إليّ لكي أستطيع أن أختبر وأعكس مجد الله في حياتي اليومية .

97 – صلاة : أحمدك أيها الرب الإله لأنك تعطينا أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر . أعنا لنكون أهلاً لعطاياك لكي تستخدمنا لتمجيد اسمك .

98 – صلاة : اللهم أنت تعلم بضعفي والضغوط من كل جانب .. امنحني يا رب معونتك لأتمم مشورتك حسب إرادتك الصالحة آمين .

99 – صلاة : متى سمحت لنا بالتجربة يا الله ، علمنا كيف نتعلم منها فننال بركة الصبر، ونتعلم كيف نخدم الآخرين أيضاً .

100 – صلاة : أيها الآب السماوي ، ساعدني لكي أعكس محبتك وذلك بالطريقة التي أتجاوب بها مع الآخرين .

101 – صلاة : أيها الآب ، أضئ حياتي بقوتك ومجدك ، وأضئ عالمنا بنور حبك المبهر .

102 – صلاة : إني أعبدك أنت وحدك الإله الحي ... لا تسمح لي يا رب أن يكون أمامي اهتمامات أخرى وآلهة أخرى تنتزع حبك من قلبي .

103 – صلاة : يا رب ، ساعدني لأن أقول (لا) لنفسي ، و(نعم) لك وللصليب .

104 – صلاة : تفضل أيها الرب الله واملأ هيكل حياتي اليوم ، بالنعمة والحق .

105 – صلا ة: أشكرك اللهم يا من كنت في ابنك الوحيد في أحلك ساعات الألم . أعني يا الله على الثبات فيك والتمسك بك حتى في الأوقات التي أود فيها أن أكون معاتباً آمين .

106 – صلاة : أيها الرب – إنني كثيراً ما أجد رموز الجاه في العالم جذابة للغاية ، فأعنّي لأراها بعينيك . لتكن أنت الأول في حياتي الآن وعلى الدوام .

107 – صلاة : اللهم امنحنا روح التعقل والحكمة وإرشاد الروح القدس فنميز بين الأرواح . علمنا أن نميز صوتك دائماً فنتبعك في حياتنا وتصرفاتنا وأقوالنا .

108 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ، أنت سيد الكل ورب الكل ، سيطر على حياتي سيطرة كاملة ، وبروحك القدوس من فضلك تعامل معي وفيّ ..

109 – صلاة : أحمدك أيها الآب ، من أجل رجالك الأمناء الذين عبر كل القرون – يخاطرون بحياتهم بشجاعة لإنقاذ شعبك .

110 – صلاة : اللهم إني أعلم ما تكلفه كلمات الحق والخدمة باسمك . امنحني يا الله الثقة الكاملة بك فأنت تحفظني وتنجيني من كل شر .

111 – صلاة : يا ربي يسوع إنني أختار أن أعبدك . أرني اليوم طرقاً خاصة بها أسكب حياتي وأقدم وقتي ومالي وجهدي من أجلك وفي خدمتك .

112 – صلاة : ملكي وإلهي الرب يسوع المسيح يا من خلصتني بدمك الكريم على عود الصليب . يا من حطمت سلطان الموت والخطية . امنحني أن أحيا معك حياة القوة والانتصار التي لي فيك آمين .

113 – صلاة : أيها السيد الرب من فضلك أعطني قلباً شغوفاً لأن ينتبه إلى شرائعك ويطيعها اليوم وكل يوم من أيام حياتي . ساعدني لكي أخبئ كلامك داخل قلبي لكي لا أخطئ إليك . ساعدني لكي أشبع بكلمتك لكي أختبرها كسراج لرجلي ونور لسبيلي .

114 – صلاة : أمجدك أيها الملك يسوع وأسبّح اسمك ، وأحمدك على عهدك الذي حررني لأحيى في سلام مع الله . المجد لك آمين .

115 – صلاة : نشكرك إلهنا من أجل محبتك الثابتة فينا ، والتي تحيطنا من كل جانب كالجبال الشامخة . اجعل يا رب هذا الحب أن يظهر في سيرتنا وحياتنا ومعاملاتنا . لك كل المجد والكرامة آمين .

116 – صلاة : يا رب لا تدخلنا في تجربــة لكن نجنا من الشرير .

117 – صلاة : اللهم أعني دائماً أن أفهم جميع كلماتك وما تعنيه هذه الكلمات من أجل نفعي وخلاصي . علمني أيضاً أن أقبل مشيئتك في حياتي حتى وإن كانت مؤلمة في بعض الأحيان .

118 – يا رب أرني اليوم بعض الطرق المعينة الخاصة التي يمكنني بها أن أعلن إيماني بك .
«لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح لأنة قوة الله» (رو 16:1) .

119 -  صلاة : إلهنا المبارك . أعنّي على سماع كلماتك والعمل بها . متى صارت كلماتك قاسية علي ، علمني يا رب كيف أتقبلها لأنها من أجل أن تعلمني الاتكال الحقيقي على مراحمك .

120 – صلا ة : يا سيدي الرب إني معترف بفضلك دائماً من أجل تخليصك إياي من الموت ، فأرجوك ساعدني على تقديم شهادة طيبة عنك للعالم أجمع . وأعنّي لكي أشكر باستمرار في كل الظروف وعلى كل شيء .

121 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ساعدني لكي أعرّف كل من يعرفني أنني أنتمي اليك .

122 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك القدوس خالق السماء والأرض ، يا من بروحك القدوس أوجدت كل شيء من العدم ، وبغيرك لم يكن شيء مما كان . يا معطي الحياة لكل شيء حي، حل بروح قدسك فينا فنحيا معك إلى دور فدور آمين .

123 – صلاة : ساعدني من فضلك أيها الرب الإله أن أتمسك بك وبولائي لك في وجه كل معارضة أو اضطهاد .

124 – صلاة : تفضل يا رب وأعنّي أن أكون مطيعاً لك . أشكرك لأنك تحفظ وعودك ، ولا تتخلى عني على الإطلاق ، وتعينني على أن أحيا في استقامة أمامك .

125 – صلاة : روحك القدوس يا رب يهدينا وينير أمامنا الطريق ، أعنا يا الله حتى لا نطفئه ولا نحزنه بسوء تصرفاتنا . لا تنزع يا رب روحك منا بل اجعلنا أن نكون هياكل مناسبة لسكنى روحك القدوس آمين .


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

126 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ، من فضلك أعطني الشجاعة والثقة لكي أعمل ما هو صواب في تصرفات معينة في إطار طاعتك . ساعدني لكي أسلك بالإيمان وأطيعك حتى لو كلفني ذلك الكثير، متشبهاً بك أنت الذي أطعت حتى الموت موت الصليب .

127 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك.... أبونا الرحوم . امنحني نعمة الثقة بك . عرفني طريقك ومشيئتك ، فأكون خادماً بك ولك كل أيام حياتي آمين .

128 – صلاة : يا رب أرجو أن تساعدني حتى تزداد ثقتي فيك ، وأن يكون إيماني بك كاملا. أعنّي يا رب حتى أتمم وصاياك وأسلك حسب مشورتك كل أيام حياتي .

129 – صلاة : يا رب أعطنا نعمة عندما نختلف في الرأي أن لا نتخلى عن محبتنا بعضنا للبعض . وساعدنا أن نسعى معاً لمعرفة إرادتك ولكي نعيش تحت سلطان كلمتك .

130 – صلاة : إلهي المبارك ، كثيراً ما خشيت الحرية التي تمنحني إياها بسبب عدم إيماني .
امنحني يا الله الثقة في محبتك ، حتى لا أعود إلى السجن الفسيح الذي اعتدت الحياة فيه .

131 – صلاة : أشكرك أيها الرب يسوع المسيح لأنني عندما أشعر أني بعيد عنك أجد أنك أنت تقترب إليَّ وتلمسني . من فضلك جدد حياتي وذهني لكي أختبر ما هي إرادتك الصالحة المرضية الكاملة ، أعنّي لكي أستند على مواعيدك لي لكي أختبر الراحة الحقيقية .

132 – صلاة : أيها الرب اجعلني متيقظاً لعلامات مجيئك ، ساهراً ومستعداً للقائك .

133 – صلاة : أيها الآب السماوي أرجوك أن تجعلني ابناً حقيقياً لك ، وأبعدني عن محبة العالم لكي أطلب وجهك ، وساعدني لكي أقترب إليك تائباً عن خطاياي واثق في غفرانك لي على أساس دم الرب يسوع .

134 – صلاة : يا رب هناك أوقات أجد فيها صعوبة للصلاة لأني أعجز عن وضع مشاعري في كلمات أنطق بها ، أو لأني أخشى ذكر ما لا يليق . فأرجو أن تذكرني حينئذ أنك مستعد أن تشاركني في أحمالي وتسمع صراخي حتى لو كان لا يزيد عن مجرد الأنين .

135 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح أعطني الاستعداد لأن أصغي وأن أتكلم أو أسكت ، وأن أتعاطف مع أولئك الذين يحتاجون إلى معونتي . علمني أن أكون مسرعاً في الاستماع مبطئاً في التكلم .

136 – صلاة : يا رب ساعدني لكي أتبعك في وقت الرحب والسعة ، عندما تكون الأيام مشرقة. وفي أوقات الشدة والضيق عندما تظهر الغيوم .

137 – صلاة : يا رب يسوع ساعدني لكي أثق فيك في كل الظروف حتى عندما لا أستطيع أن أفهم أبعاد كل الأمور مستندا ًعلى وعدك لي «لست تعلم أنت الآن ما أنا أصنع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد". ووعدك أيضاً "إن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله» .

138 - صلاة:  أحمدك أيها الرب يسوع... لأن محبتك أعظم بكثير من ضعفي . ونعمتك أعظم من خطيتي .

139 – صلاة : ما أجمل الشعور يا إلهي أنك دائماً تعمل في داخلي ، اعنّي يا رب حتى لا أعطل عمل فيّ ، وأن أعيش معك وفيك كل أيام حياتي آمين .

140 – صلاة : يا رب ساعد أولئك الذين يقودون شعبك ألا يشعروا باليأس عندما تنهار آمالهم وتوقعاتهم . إني أطلب منك أن تقوي إيمانهم وتجدد الأمل فيهم .

141 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع ربنا إننا نشكرك من أجل عظمة خليقتك ، ونصلي أن يأتي اليوم الذي تتعرف فيه كل البشرية على عظمتك .

142 – صلاة : يا رب أنت تعرف الأشخاص الذين أجد صعوبة في محبتهم لأجلك . امنحني نعمتك وقوة روحك القدوس لكي أحبهم كما تحبهم أنت .

143 – صلاة : امنحني يا رب الاتضاع وليس روح الضعف .

144 – صلاة : أيها الرب يسوع المسيح أشكرك من أجل الأوقات التي نلت فيها مساندة وتشجيعاً ، من فضلك عرّفني كيف أستطيع أن أسند وأشجع الآخرين .

145 – صلاة : نشكرك أيها الآب من أجل العاملين في كرمك ، والذين عن طريقهم أتيت بالكثيرين إليك .

146 – صلاة : عظيم أنت يا رب في قوتك ، وعظيم أنت أيضاً في رحمتك. مهما اشتدت العواصف في داخلي ومن الخارج أيضاً، أنت وحدك تمنحني الهدوء والاستقرار والسلام. آمين .

147 – صلاة : يا رب يسوع إني أدرك كم أنا ضحل وتافه بالمقارنة بك ، فأنت قد غفرت ونسيت ، فساعدني لأتصرف بنفس الطريقة .

148 - يا رب ، أعنّا على مقاومة ضغط الأكثرية حين يكون من شأنه أن يجرنا إلى طريق الخطية .

149 – صلاة : أشكرك يا رب من أجل خلاصك الذي تم على الصليب ، ومن أجل أنك تنظر إلينا من خلال دم المسيح ليس كأننا لم نعمل شر فقط بل تحسب لنا أيضا بر المسيح .

150 – صلاة : يا رب علمني كيف أثق بك أنت وحدك وليس غيرك ، وعندما أشعر بأن ثقتي هذه بدأت تضعف اجعلني أضعها أمامك في الصلاة .

151 – صلاة : ربي وإلهي اجعلني أن أتذكر دائماً عظيم محبتك ورعايتك لي. أعنّي بالأكثر يا الله في أوقات التجربة والضيق فيزداد إيماني بك فأعبر بحار تجاربي في أمن واطمئنان وسلام آمين .

152 – صلاة : نشكرك يا الله لأنك أرسلت روحك القدوس لكي يبقى معنا ويعيش فينا ويمنحنا الحياة التي فيك وبه ننال البنوة لك أيها الآب المحب .

153 – صلاة : إلهنا المبارك امنحني الثقة أنه حيث ألاقي المتاعب فأنت هناك معي لا تتركني ولا تنساني . اجعلني يا رب دائماً في يمينك حتى لا أفقد طريقي وأسير في نورك كل أيام حياتي آمين .

154 – صلاة : أيها الرب ، أنقذني من أن انتقد الآخرين ممن لا يفكرون ولا يتصرفون مثلي . بل اجعلني أهتم بعجزي عن فهم الآخرين أكثر من اهتمامي بتفهم الآخرين لي .

155 – صلاة : يا رب ساعدني لكي لا أشك في عنايتك بي ولا أشك في الآخرين . ساعدني لكي أؤمن أنك أنت المهيمن على كل أمور حياتي وأن حاضري ومستقبلي في يدك أنت وحدك .

156 – صلاة : نحن نثق في عنايتك بنا أيها الرب يسوع كل الأيام ، ونتطلع بعد ذلك إلى موعد التمتع معك في السماء .

157 -  أملأني يا الله من محبتك ورأفتك ، حتى أستطيع أن أكون أداة نافعة لجذب آخرين إليك آمين 
.

158 – صلاة : أيها الرب الإله ، أعطنا وقادة المؤمنين ، الثقة والتصميم على طاعتك كل أيام حياتنا .

159 – صلاة : إلهنا الصالح نحن نعلم بالأزمنة الصعبة التي تأتي علينا . ولكننا نثق أيضاً في وعودك الصادقة لما أعددته لمحبيك . اجعلني يا رب أن أصنع مشيئتك حتى أكون أهلاً بوعودك الكريمة آمين .

160 – صلاة : أضع أمام صلاحك يا محب البشر آلامي وتجاربي ومغريات الحياة إنها تكاد تعصف بي ، ولكن أنت وحدك القادر أن تمنحني معونتك وترشدني إلى استعمال الأسلحة التي هي الصلاة والكلمة المقدسة .

161 – صلاة : يا رب ساعدني لكي لا أكون على خلاف مع أحد ، وأن أكون محباً للجميع وحليماً معهم . وأن أتدرب دائماً على حياة الفرح والسلام مهما ضاقت بي السبل آمين .

162 - صلاة: أعنّي يا رب لكي أشارك الآخرين في آلامهم ، ولكي أشجعهم على اجتيازها.


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا رب يسوع
اشكرك من اجل وعدك ان تكون معي .
163 - يا رب عندما اخاف اعطني ان اثق بك . ( في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل ) مزمور56 : 3 .
164 - ان تحفظني في الطريق المؤدي الى الحق .
165 - ارني النقاط التي تحتاج الى تغيير في حياتي .
166 - اشكرك لاجل التأديب الذي تعطيه في حياتي , ساعدني لكي اجتاز في الظروف الصعبه .
167 - يا رب علمني الاكتفاء بما انا فيه .
168 - لا تدعني احكم على الاشياء انها مستحيله لمجرد انني اعتقد انها مستحيله .
169 - اشكرك لانك تسمع صلاتي عندما اضع ثقتي فيك .
170 - لا تسمح لي للانجذاب للاشياء الفانيه لانها لا تساوي شيئا اذا قورنت بما وعدتني به .
171 - يا رب يســـــــــوع ارجوك ان تبقي شعلة الايمان مشتعله في قلبي في كل الظروف .


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> امين يارب



شكرا saed_sad25
الرب يباركك


قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي انت مستحق ايها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت . لا مثل لك يا رب . عظيم انت وعظيم اسمك في الجبروت ، من لا يخافك يا ملك الملوك لأنه بك تليق القداسة .


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا نادر نجيب 
الرب يباركك


----------



## فادى محب (25 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية و سلام فى المسيح
 رجاء صلى لى كثيرا فكثيرا ما أشعر أنى وحيد فى العالم فكرت كثيرا أن أنتحر  لكنى لن أقدر لا أعرف لماذا رجاء صلى لى فأنا فى أمس ألحاجة لصلاتكم فأنا ليس لى أصدقاء                                                                
                                          أخوكم فى المسيح فادى


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2010)

فادى محب قال:


> تحية و سلام فى المسيح
> رجاء صلى لى كثيرا فكثيرا ما أشعر أنى وحيد فى العالم فكرت كثيرا أن أنتحر  لكنى لن أقدر لا أعرف لماذا رجاء صلى لى فأنا فى أمس ألحاجة لصلاتكم فأنا ليس لى أصدقاء
> أخوكم فى المسيح فادى


اخي فادي لا تمل من الصلاة والتحدث مع الله ولا تمل من الصلاة ابدا  فهي التي تنقذك مما انت فيه فان الله يسمع ويستجيب لمن يطلبه
قال المسيح : اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم لان كل من يسال ياخذ و من يطلب يجد و من يقرع يفتح له ( متى 7 : 7 - 8) .
وقال ايضا :  و مهما سالتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الاب بالابن ن سالتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله ( يوحنا 14 : 13 - 14 ) .
ويقول الرسول بولس : صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ  (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 5: 17) .

"لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 6)

 "وَاظِبُوا عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ سَاهِرِينَ فِيهَا بِالشُّكْرِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 4: 2)

 وفي سفر المزامير : 
"طَلَبْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي، وَمِنْ كُلِّ مَخَاوِفِي أَنْقَذَنِي" (سفر المزامير 34: 4)


"اعلموا أن الرب يستجيب لصلواتكم إن واظبتم على الصوم والصلوات أمام الرب" (سفر يهوديت 4: 12)


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلوات الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلوات الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا KOKOMAN
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2011)

آمين
مجهود رائع
شكرا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> مجهود رائع
> شكرا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع



شكرا النهيسي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## menasonjesus (13 فبراير 2011)

«وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ! 
6 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
7 وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ. 
8 فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.(م6.: 5:.8)​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

menasonjesus قال:


> «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!
> 6 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
> 7 وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.
> 8 فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.(م6.: 5:.8)​



يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ ( لوقا 18 : 1 )


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كليمو
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (16 أبريل 2011)

ايها الرب يسوع يا من مت بدلا ً عني على الصليب لتحمل خطاياي وعقابي اتوب اليك من كل قلبي ، اثق في محبتك العظيمة لي التي لا ولن تتغير . اتوق لان اعرف قصدك وارادتك في حياتي فاحفظني لاسير في طرقك واكون لك كما انك ايضا ً لي واثقا ً في وعدك  " مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا ً " لذا اقبلني كأبن لك وغيرني بنعمتك لأني احبك من كل قلبي . باسم فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ارفع صلاتي آمين .


----------

